
A deep learning approach to colorizing images, specifically for Pokemon - floydsoft
https://github.com/cameronfabbri/Colorful-Image-Colorization
======
Jaruzel
From a deep learning point of view I totally get the appeal of doing this,
however...

Surely for the old black and white Pokémon games it would be easier to just
rip the assets from the ROM and ask the Pokémon community to re-colour them as
a crowd-sourced effort, I'm sure many fans would love to do it.

Would it then be possible to re-inject the assets back into the ROM? (I'm
thinking not, as 1-bit images are way smaller than 4-or-8 bit images, and
that's not even considering that the original Gameboy ROMs probably don't
understand colour images at all...)

~~~
OMGTehAwsome
> Surely for the old black and white Pokémon games it would be easier to just
> rip the assets from the ROM and ask the Pokémon community to re-colour them
> as a crowd-sourced effort, I'm sure many fans would love to do it.

And they have, actually:
[https://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=361713](https://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=361713)
There's a lot of other mono Gameboy game that have been colorized by fans as
well, though for the life of me I can't find the collection of them that I'd
stumbled upon like 2 years ago.

------
veli_joza
I find this to be neat demonstration of new AI techniques, and a glimpse of
what could be done to enhance our favorite game worlds. How about generating
additional world areas based on existing ones? Or making your own DLC with new
weapons, characters, quests? Or training on one game and generating content
for another, to create a cross-over between mario and megaman?

------
dvh
Original images ([https://raw.githubusercontent.com/cameronfabbri/Colorful-
Ima...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/cameronfabbri/Colorful-Image-
Colorization/master/images/resized/testing/test_2.png)) are upscaled png
images with jpg artifacts, seriously!?

~~~
Luc
They're frames extracted from video as a convenient way to get a large enough
training set (50000 images).

~~~
Jaruzel
It's probably still worth running them all though a de-noise filter first tho.

~~~
pjc50
Any half-decent "deep learning" system should be noise-tolerant.

------
mintplant
I wonder if the results would be improved if the inputs were in the original
resolution rather than upscaled. Currently there's some smearing between the
"pixels" of the art.

------
maruhan2
Why Diamond though? That one is so different from the gb/gba versions. Prob
better result just to stick with 2nd and 3rd gens.

------
DelTaco
I think this is pretty neat, thanks for posting!

